

Hatsune Miku, Vocaloid: world's first virtual diva [video] (English captions) - camtarn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBZOlipfjkQ

======
camtarn
Vocaloids have been around for quite some time:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vocaloid>

I find the Hatsune Miku phenomenon somewhat amusing at the moment, given the
trend of overt Autotuning in pop music - while virtual singers' voices are
getting more realistic, real singers' voices are being manipulated to sound
impossibly accurate and digital.

It's also an interesting study in image and marketing: Crypton really pushed
the concept of associating a character with the voice, as if Vocaloids were
virtual pop stars whose services you could buy, rather than just another
virtual instrument.

